# Army Painting Challenge - September 2014



## Tawa

Here is the September thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
I will be leaving the August thread open until Wednesday 3rd September. 

This month is also a Double Month, so let's see what turns up shall we? :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Double month?

Very well. I submit 2 x Decimator Daemon Engine! One with double Butcher Cannons and one with double Siege Claw - Both magnetized so they can have one of each too.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Double month?
> 
> Very well. I submit 2 x Decimator Daemon Engine!


You get worse! :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> You get worse!


Oh you've seen nothing yet - Just wait until next month. That's when I REALLY ramp it up.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Oh you've seen nothing yet - Just wait until next month. That's when I REALLY ramp it up.


Oh lord.... :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

What to do, what to do. I want to get more of my USMC done, but all of a sudden my desk is crowded with Space Wolves.


----------



## Iraqiel

One Sentinel, Three Leman Russ of various types and maybe a wyvern. Otherwise, I'm going to start basing everything I've done for the last two months!


----------



## humakt

I have a squad of plague bearers, all nice and normal with no conversions at all.



Plus I will activate my secodn army choice and paint a Captain for my Jade Dragon Chapter.



Shouldn't be too taxing and should get me back on track if I can get them all done. You will note there are only 9 plague bearers in the picture. I will have the additional made as soon as I can, I just seem to have neglected to build it for some reason.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

humakt said:


> I have a squad of plague bearers, all nice and normal with no conversions at all.
> will note there are only 9 plague bearers in the picture. I will have the additional made as soon as I can, I just seem to have neglected to build it for some reason.


Is nine not Nurgle's sacred number?


----------



## humakt

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is nine not Nurgle's sacred number?


That may be so, but its not a legal number of plague bearers according to the codex :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

humakt said:


> That may be so, but its not a legal number of plague bearers according to the codex :grin:


That's a shame. There used to be a time when you got a bonus for taking units that equalled the sacred number of whichever God they followed.


----------



## Tawa

Seven is the number you are thinking of..... :crazy:

Tzeentch is 9, Khorne is 8, Slaanesh is 6.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Like Tawa said. A bit awkward.

*ahem* I've given up on the idea of getting my Soul Grinder from last month in in the next day, so I'll repost the fellow here, with a brand new photo of my shame at not having got a lick of paint on him over last month. Also: my second unit, Karanak to lead my Flesh "Fenrisian Wolf" Hounds.










-and-


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> I've given up on the idea of getting my Soul Grinder from last month in in the next day, so I'll repost the fellow here, with a brand new photo of my shame at not having got a lick of paint on him over last month.



Want me to score you a RL Card this month Mossy?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry, what do you mean by "double month"?


----------



## Tawa

DaisyDuke said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by "double month"?


Instead of entering a single unit, you can enter two. This enables you to catch up with yourself if any months have not been completed.
Or, in your case Daisy, gain an extra unit towards the finished challenge. 

Alternatively, if you had decided on entering two armies then you could paint a unit from both


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's cool I didn't realise there were catch up months.


----------



## Tawa

There will be another, January is looking most likely at the minute


----------



## Mossy Toes

Tawa said:


> Want me to score you a RL Card this month Mossy?


Yeah, I suppose so. Though if I get both units I want for this month, my shame will be expunged...


----------



## SwedeMarine

ive got an easy one this month. My fireblade and my Stealth suits! pics will be up later today when I get home.


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> Yeah, I suppose so. Though if I get both units I want for this month, my shame will be expunged...


I'll jot that down for you now. One RL Card for August


----------



## Relise

This month I'm going to do an Eotan Rifan. He's a large figure on 40mm base. Here he is at the start of this evening 










As it's double month and I'll be painting the Eotan in the same theme as the Unmann that I did in month 1 I'm going to add another unit of them as well. I'll take a photo of tomorrow.


----------



## Tawa

This month I shall be entering these little chaps.













If I get them done in good time, I shall also do three cruisers. One of which is also in that picture.


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge complete: 2 fully functional Decimator Daemon Engine ready for combat!


----------



## Iraqiel

Damn, dash and blast I didn't remember to take an ab initio photo - will this do?




Afterwards, they look like this:


And this is what I'll be working on next:


----------



## Tawa

Squadron of tanks: Check.
SP Artillery: Check.


One Double-Month for you


----------



## Iraqiel

Many thanks!


----------



## SwedeMarine

My two entries for the month. sorry if they seem like a cop out but it a busy month for me unfortunately.


----------



## Tawa

Chop chop! Paint-paint, yes! Double quick-quick! :crazy:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Have modified my initial post so that instead of "a tank & 10 minis" it's "a tank & a character," since I have an incentive to paint that character for another competition currently running in a FB group I'm in. So... Karanak, not Flesh Hounds.

The Soul Grinder's coming along nicely, though it's about as dark as it'll get right now--starting to work my way back up with highlights and such after the main wash-splatter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was going to paint up my Ragnar conversion as my second entry for the month alongside this USMC squad, but with those tasty new DE wrack minis due out, I don't want to tie myself to SWs as my second army for the rest of the challenge. To that end I'll be doing an M8 scout car for my marines as the second one.


----------



## DaisyDuke

This month going for another chaos dredd and some obliterators
Here's the PIC.


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's the first of possible 2 not decided what yet if I'm going to do a second, for the record the soul grinder is really cool.


----------



## Tawa

Not very impressed with these particular ships. Not much in the way of detail on them so they were rather uninspiring to paint, hence taking most of the month to do them.

I'll be saving those three cruisers for next month instead


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was going to paint up my Ragnar conversion as my second entry for the month alongside this USMC squad, but with those tasty new DE wrack minis due out, I don't want to tie myself to SWs as my second army for the rest of the challenge. To that end I'll be doing an M8 scout car for my marines as the second one.


All done. The turret on the scout car was fiddly as fuck to assemble, but got there in the end.


----------



## Relise

It's been a busy month and not much painting time but I got the Eotan finished 👏


----------



## Relise

Here's the before photo!


Relise said:


> This month I'm going to do an Eotan Rifan. He's a large figure on 40mm base. Here he is at the start of this evening


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> I'll be saving those three cruisers for next month instead


In fact, I'm going to hit myself with a curveball and switch over to my Bolt Action IJA troops and therefore my second entry will be the HQ seeing as I've already started it this month. 




Also, the October thread will be opened tomorrow when I land from work and this thread will be closed off around 17:00 on Friday 3rd October. 


EDIT: Finished them apart from the banner and basing them.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I've gone and done the double!:good:
So here they are.

































Hope you like!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Well with missing this month, I think I am officially bowing out of this years APC. Good luck to those who are still trucking on.


----------



## Tawa

Just finished off the IJA headquarters unit. :good:
They still need basing, but I'll be doing the whole lot in one go.





































iamtheeviltwin said:


> Well with missing this month, I think I am officially bowing out of this years APC. Good luck to those who are still trucking on.


Fair play mate :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Here's my completed Soul Grinder. A bit and brighter and shinier than I might have liked, but ah well, I'll survive. Will attempt to get Karanak done before the shut-off, but I may not manage it...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well guys here are my two entries complete. These were fun to do and allot different from my usual painting.


----------



## Tawa

That's your lot for September guys! :good:

Thread Closed.


----------

